# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker  Success Stories with zZ Blackberry, Alcatel, Motorola, SFR, Orange, ZTE

## yassin55

Working like a charm 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## yassin55

*UNLOCK* *OT 222A* TELCEL/MEXICO* BY ZZ KEY*    *good good best solution*  *Br
MichaGSM* *zZ-KEY TEAM*

----------


## yassin55

*alcatel ot-209a telcel/mexico*      In this *Alcatel OT209a* from *Telcel/Mexico* is removed Tx and Rx, so not is possible to connect via cable to unlock flash with any box. 
good zZTeam, log here:

----------

